# Opening Day Live Update From The Stand -



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Been on stand since well before first light, no sign of deer yet. Rabbit under my stand and my mouth is watering. Is it not gorgeous this morning?! Will keep posted! Good luck all! Especially those at work! Don't go batty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Sabre03 said:


> My spot did it work, can you see my pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you send the pic from your phone to here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Just me and the squrriels so far.....

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

No deer yet, except for one die about 250 yards away. Did heart some yotes.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nothing yet but morning looks great,loving it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Stil in his tree right now.. Video taping another 8 point.. Said this crashed 40 yards out..


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

When I'm in reply mode I click on the insert tab, and insert the pic.

Sent via DroidX


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

The season has officially started...I've been tricked by my first squirrel of the year. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Hunting an elevated box blind with my 4 year old son travis, in sandusky, two doe and a fawn about 20 minutes ago, no shot opportunity! Saw about 300 geese heading toward yale! Two ringneck roosters! Beautiful morning! First time bringing my son! Goodluck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleG57 (Jun 15, 2010)

just had a beautiful wide tall 8 pt walk a tree line to about 50 yds to my right. He knew something was up. He kept checking out the horses 40 yds to my left. Stood for 10 minutes in that spot which happened to be down wind of me. He finally had enough of my wind and took turned around after a little stomp. Only deer I have saw this morning but was in my field for half hour, so far a great morning. Hope I see him again this year.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Hunterhads Setup This AM... BTW.. That looks pretty sweet!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

doubleG57 said:


> just had a beautiful wide tall 8 pt walk a tree line to about 50 yds to my right. He knew something was up. He kept checking out the horses 40 yds to my left. Stood for 10 minutes in that spot which happened to be down wind of me. He finally had enough of my wind and took turned around after a little stomp. Only deer I have saw this morning but was in my field for half hour, so far a great morning. Hope I see him again this year.


Good luck with him!


----------



## rmarrs (Aug 12, 2010)

I was just busted by a 7 pointer drawing the bow. Two does, a 5 pointer and that 7 pointer. It is a good start.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

I hate all you guys ..At least until I'm off work


----------



## k16tuck (Aug 6, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k16tuck (Aug 6, 2008)

Branch/Hillsdale county line...lone doe came in.....ready to draw and the fawn runs up....glad I waited
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Been in my stand for several hours now and the activity has been non-stop since I got into it!

Have had several does come through my set this morning and couple of older bucks but have not been able to close the deal yet. It will happen sooner or later.

Here is a picture of my stand:










Here is the view from my stand. Yes, I am baiting and notice the water hole on the right, along with the enhanced habitat work. I have more habitat work planned, but this spot always seems to produce a lot of action for me.










I am thinking that any minute now I am going to get lucky and score on a giant!  Good luck to those of you in the stand.

Koz


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Just got a phone call from my buddy he shot a 120" 9 point in the Brighton area. I am trying to talk him through taking a pictures with his phone and sending them to me to post. He is NOT technically savvy....lol


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Nothing but turkeys and ***** so far. Acorn rain shower



























This phone will definitely make sitting for long periods of time easier

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

This is COOL thanks for all the updates I have not been this geeked about early bow hunting since I hunted with my Dad.

My Boss is PIISSED IM NOT WORKING! LMAO


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

This is flippin killing me.. 

Congrats to your buddy BowtechGuy.. But that is getting pretty close to me... :16suspect

Dotn be shootin all my..Hmm.. Our deer.. LOL!! 

My buddy is on stand here in Howell and nothing but does so far.. 

Have to take the kids to school..


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

You out hunting Mike?

Me and Scott are going to our lease tomorrow night...


----------



## BigGriz (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm so excited this thread is going on right now. I was just sitting here thinking - I wonder what's going on with everyone out there! 

I bumped something on the way in. Couldn't tell what it was. Haven't seen anything else yet.


----------



## freebirdmike (Nov 15, 2005)

Love your spot Sabre, good luck.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Little buddy









Sent via DroidX


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> This is flippin killing me..
> 
> Congrats to your buddy BowtechGuy.. But that is getting pretty close to me... :16suspect
> 
> ...


 
From what he tells me, 120" bucks are behind every tree over that way! LOL, well it sure seems like that with what he brings home year in and year out!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Good luck guys. I have two seminars to attend today and I won't be able to be in my stand until Sunday morning. The weather looks like a nice chilly morning so hopefully they will be in a walking by my stand mood.


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Sabre03 said:


> Little buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like he is ready to launch an attack!:yikes:


----------



## BigGriz (Dec 2, 2009)

I can't decide if I'm more excited to be out hunting this morning or the fact that about 80% of my fall food plot came in! I planted it 3 weeks ago and haven't been back to see it til this morning! Hopfully they'll think it's tasty


----------



## freebirdmike (Nov 15, 2005)

doubleG57 said:


> just had a beautiful wide tall 8 pt walk a tree line to about 50 yds to my right. He knew something was up. He kept checking out the horses 40 yds to my left. Stood for 10 minutes in that spot which happened to be down wind of me. He finally had enough of my wind and took turned around after a little stomp. Only deer I have saw this morning but was in my field for half hour, so far a great morning. Hope I see him again this year.


Hope he comes back around to ya. Watch out for them horses, :yikes:. Good luck!


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

You guys are killing me as I sit in my office.
Keep it coming though, love it.
Pez, hope everything comes out OK. (I started laughing out loud at your post)


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

good luck to everyone whos out right now! its great getting to hear how everyones doin


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm going to really hate this thread until 5pm

Good luck fellas


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Seven does and a spike this morning. Now off to the north to slam some ducks !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

In stand near Belleville since 6:30. Gorgeous morning. Around 8 the neighboring landowner drove tractor along field edge, 70 yards from me and skidded a few dead Ash trees out of his woods then cut up with chainsaw. Thought he was done but he just returned. Oh well. Great to hear some success stories, keep em coming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Great idea.....Great thread!!!

posted via his office desk


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

koz bow said:


> Been in my stand for several hours now and the activity has been non-stop since I got into it!
> 
> Have had several does come through my set this morning and couple of older bucks but have not been able to close the deal yet. It will happen sooner or later.
> 
> ...


I hope you are in the U.P. I don't see an apple tree anywhere near there.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

No sightings for me yet, pushed one through the fence on the way in though. 

Both brother in-laws have already seen bucks. Guess I really suck this morning!

Great day, 36 degrees this morning w/ light west wind turning a bit NW now. 

Great to be back in the tree with my bow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Warming up out here! Had spikey move through about 15 minutes ago! My buddy saw two small 8pts, he's about 500yrds to my north! Goodluck! Oh, to everyone working-haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k16tuck (Aug 6, 2008)

Slow start till about 10....then 6 does came nthrough and tried to cross the road but a car pushed them back..minutes later they started.running all over andsure enough a small 8 was running them out...great early action
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Siting 30 yards off a cornrer of standing corn in an oak tree. Pushed 3 deer out on the way in, 1 at my stand. Had 3 does go through real fast. Then a doe and 2 yearlings stop and eat some acorns for about 20 mins below me. Had a spotted. Fawn. Come in a couple of minutes ago and bust me. Haha good luck all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Just had two bucks come thru @ 30 yrds. 1.5 yr olds....they got my blood pumping though!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


No pics... Cmon girl!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

k16tuck said:


> Slow start till about 10....then 6 does came nthrough and tried to cross the road but a car pushed them back..minutes later they started.running all over andsure enough a small 8 was running them out...great early action
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He was running the does already?


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

dsconnell said:


> He was running the does already?


Ill be the first to say it now that the season is officially opened........THE RUTS STARTING EALRY THIS YEAR!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just got back from Hesperia sports shop and while walking into the store I walked by a truck that had a 12 pt laying in the bed......don't know the full story only that it came from Fremont/Hesperia area..:yikes:......not overly big bodied but sure a nice rack...wish I would have taken my camera with me.


----------



## Q2XL (Oct 2, 2006)

My brothers best friend got these 2 does before 9am. He shot the first one and saw it drop at 30yds. He waited for about 15 minutes then lowered his bow down. He then looked behind him and saw another doe working his way to him. Pulled the bow back up and shot the 2nd doe at 20yds. The 2nd one ran 200yds. He is up near Manistee.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Great reports by everyone sure got the blood pumping. Had to work this AM but I got he truck packed and heading out in about an hour to hunt the PM good luck to all and have a safe season.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

We may have a little lul in the action during mid day but lets keep this one rolling folks.. When ou get to your stands keep us updated cause I will swtill be working!!


----------



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm working right now too  But i'll be in the woods around 4:30-5PM


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Pez Gallo said:


> Didn't you have 150 class with split G2's go by ya a week or so ago? I will have to talk to your boss. What a putz you work for.lol
> 
> O and I'm not laughing!


I did and I'm positive that buck walked right under my stand this morning.
You do need to talk to my boss. I did and the only way he would let me go is if I let him sit in the stand to shoot that 150". I'm not selfish but that "ain't happening".


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

SLow day for me and the wife. We kicked a 7point out of the area at 6am. We are targeting him this year, very all rack. When we got int he area at 6am, i heard some leaves shuffling. My trail cam confirmed it was him we kicked out. I was hoping to get in the blind before he came through. We didnt see any deer this morning. Seen lots of turkeys and lots of squirrels. The wife missed a turkey with her bow this morning. 

All in all uneventful deer wise for us, but lots of other things to keep us entertained and a nice day to be in the woods. Lets hope the weather holds out for the evening hunt.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

not in stand anymore, but i'll chime in! Great morning,still and cold 

seen 5 bucks...maybe 7..but not 100% positive on the last two (if they were they were small). Passed 4 of the bucks came by. All small

The 5th i believe the was the big 6 point that i'm hoping to see tonight!

I forgot my boots lol Wore my tenna shoes out. lmao


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Out of stand now, headed to the honey hole tonight. Will post pics of the setup when I get back out

Sent via DroidX


----------



## ZMAN79 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was starting to freak out that there has not been a post in 15 minutes.....keep it coming, as I am at work and hate you all


----------



## standsitterGJG (Sep 28, 2009)

Back in the stand for the long haul. A good wnw wind in my face. Looks like some pm showers though ..


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

dsconnell said:


> No pics... Cmon girl!!


Hahaha, sorry! They weren't sticking around...they knew where they were headed and didn't want to stop for a picture. I had hopes of a fat doe or bigger buck to be bringing up the rear, so I stayed ready for awhile...I didn't want to post something like "missed my chance at a big buck cause I was too busy on my phone!" Which makes me wonder how many hunters have been busted reaching for or messing with their phones while in the stand. 
Im back at the house for now. Will be heading out again at 4. Good luck everyone! Be safe!


Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Got out of my stand at 10:30am.

First 2 hours were dead, squirrels and turkeys were it (although I enjoy watching them too!).
9am the switch flipped on. I was set up in a stand along a well traveled trail leading to the corn field. At 9am I saw a big mature Doe with a yearling and a fawn coming down the trail, heading right for me. Thought I was going to have a nice Doe. They got within about 60 yards of me and all of a sudden all 3 simultaneously took off back towards where they came from. Stopped after about 20 yards and then the mature Doe let out a big snort and I see 6 of them hightailing it back into woods. Not sure what spooked them. We had a NW wind that was more northerly than west and they came out of the NE so I don't think they winded me. They weren't the least bit cautious until whatever spooked them got their attention. I thought maybe because I only saw 3 initially maybe the one of the other 3 busted me but they were further away than the 3 I initially saw. 
Not sure what spooked them but I was happy to see my off season scouting produced a sighting along a trail I was confident they'd be traveling on. I was really trying to figure out what I could have done to spook them, but nothing added up so I just chalked it up to "the unexplained".
About 25 minutes later another mature Doe with a fawn came down the same trail. This time instead of coming into my stand area they broke off on to another trail that leads back to their bedding areas. They were very relaxed and showed no signs of high alert so that made me feel good because if the first one winded me she would have too.
Good thing is I have a stand set up about 100 yards into the woods right off the trail the broke off onto

Great morning in the woods...sunrise was gorgeous, air was crisp and got to see deer.
Nothing beats it.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

My brother went out this morning. Passed on a nice 8 we have on camera, saw a couple other bucks and many does.

My other brother and I are heading out to a different farm for the night hunt, the stand I will be in we hung last week and the neighbor has a couple giants I cam. I'm sure it will be a good set and hopefully something good walks by.

Here is a pic from the stand I will be in tonight,,, Looks can be decieving, that crick is close to 30ft below me, the stand is on a ridge where I will be sitting around 18ft.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

sounds like your still in good shape Radiohead, good luck Hubb and the rest headin out tonight! ill be out tomorrow


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like a nice place to spend a day HubbHunter


----------



## Dudek (Aug 31, 2005)

best opening morning ive had thus far, well close...was out in chelsea.
made it out to the tree late(6:45ish :X), dad made the wrong turn. 
kicked up 6 deer heading into the stand - still to dark to see what they may have been.
get in my treestand to only have my seat break...meaning i had to stand this entire morning 25ft up in the air...feet still hurt.

other then that was a good morning, had a button buck hang out for about 45 minutes 
1 doe with her 2 fawns
another doe
and a spike and a 4pt come thru 

and also got to pull the trail cam to see that 90% of my deer movement is patterned well during daylight hours with a couple decent shooters


----------



## sdgdh1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw 6 this morning and took a doe around 7:30. Good times. Monkey is off my back now so I can wait around for a big one.


----------



## hicky40cmu (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a coyote come through first, followed by a decent 6 point with good potential stand broadside at 20 yards this morning, some does come through, a little 4 point at 35 yards, and some more does. Ill try to post from my phone from the stand this evening but its kind of slow.


----------



## rmarrs (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll elaborate a bit on my situation. I grabbed the trail cam last night when I got to camp. About 25 yards from the camera, I heard some walking through the woods. I kneeled down and watched the 7 pointer walk in to get the acorns. It took him 45 minutes to eat and walk off before I could continue. I got up late this morning so I decided to use the ground blind, as I hadn't attached my climber yet. 

I was in the blind at 7:05. At 8:30ish, the first of two does walked in. I recognized them from the camera and was planning to take the larger of the two. It took me over 30 minutes to raise the bow as they kept popping up and looking at me... Just as I started to draw the bow, I heard the snort. The 7 pointer was back in the woods and he busted me. Both does bolted along with another 5 point I hadn't seen, but recognized from the trail cam. I knew I should've used the climber.


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Its threads like this that make me wish I could afford a bow and had some vacation time saved up . I will just have to wait till next month Good Luck ladies and gentlemen be safe.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Great thread im heading to ingham tomorrow morning with 2 of my kids 12-15 yr olds hopefully they will see a big one


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

I am not hunting today because I broke my leg (honest). 

I did get a call from one of my pals hunting my property who said he got one. I asked him what he got and he replied that he got a good night's sleep. They drank and played cards all night (very typical).


----------



## rmarrs (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's some pics from the climber










They come in down that hill and eat the acorns from the oak on my right. There's a small pond to the west when they hang a right.










Down this trail.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I am stuck doing some work the rest of the afternoon and into the evening. I will be checking in frequently so I am expecting the afternoon crew to step it up like those of us who were out this morning did and keep the field updates coming! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

saw 10 does this morning, hoping they come back through this evening, or the six point I have been watching on the trailcam


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Does frequently have "witnesses " lurking. I've got 2 stands I would never consider taking a does from because I know it will be game over for taking a Buck from if I do.




rmarrs said:


> Just as I started to draw the bow, I heard the snort. The 7 pointer was back in the woods and he busted me. Both does bolted along with another 5 point I hadn't seen, but recognized from the trail cam. I knew I should've used the climber.




Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Saw nothing this morning. This is the view from my stand this afternoon. 










Acorns falling like rain have the deer fat and happy and not moving.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

How do you upload pics using taptalk? I have the Droid incredible. 

Sent from my Droid using Taptalk.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

On my Droid there is an insert button at the bottom when posting.
Click insert then selcect where you want to upload the pic from (camera phone,photo gallery, etc.)



jlcrss said:


> How do you upload pics using taptalk? I have the Droid incredible.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Taptalk.




Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

1st......dsconnell..what a great idea for a thread.

2nd......great posts from everyone

3rd.......after a many, many year self-imposed hiatus from deer hunting, rifle or bow, this thread has rekindled the desire to start up again. Thanks guys and gals for reminding me what I have missed. I'm going to break out the 30 year old compound and start shooting in my yard and hit the woods sometime before rifle season to scout for it and get some bow time in.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Sent from my Droid using Taptalk. 

Thanks radiohead, this is the view from my stand. I've been sitting since this morning before light. Had three does walk right under me as soon as I got in the stand. It was still to dark to shoot for me. Took a two hour lunch/nap in the truck now I'm in it to win it. Good everyone.

Ps there are a couple of squirrels near me that have a death wish.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

ok, got down from my box @ 10:30am, only saw 3 doe and a spike, no shot opportunities! did enjoy the morning with my son








lol, he's not used to 4:30am wakeups! 
one of the does








there was a spike hidden amongst the golden rod and dogwood bushes about 70yrds out








my son travis eating some cookies!








great morning out there! 
you afternoon guys-keep it goin' and GOODLUCK!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Dang-it their sending me home early from work.....

Something about me not being able to concentrate today


----------



## freebirdmike (Nov 15, 2005)

slabstar said:


> ok, got down from my box @ 10:30am, only saw 3 doe and a spike, no shot opportunities! did enjoy the morning with my son
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little buddy looks excited, lol. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Tonights stand views, its a little windy.























Sent via DroidX


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

"I'm back in the saddle again". Seen more critters in 15min tonight than all of this morning, hopefully the big ole hag slips up or at least the little bachelor group shows up for some photos good luck evening hunters


Side note: dropped my release on the way up into the stand, its warm so climbing twice woulda meant stinky sweat..... managed to make a fishing line out of my bow hanger and bow pullup string... I was impressed 
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

jlcrss said:


> Sent from my Droid using Taptalk.
> 
> Thanks radiohead, this is the view from my stand.
> 
> Ps there are a couple of squirrels near me that have a death wish.


Wow, the view from your stand looks just like mine! I agree about the squrriels...I getting tired of them.










Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I just four does pass by outside if fifty I hope they circle around me. One of them is a heffer. 

Sent from my Droid using Taptalk.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice work penguin

Sent via DroidX


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

Sabre03 said:


> Tonights stand views, its a little windy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it might just be the lense on your phone, but you look like you are about 45' up in that tree.

Sent enviously via the POS computer in my basement office.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well a little later then I wanted to be out, but I am officially about 24ft closer to god for the first time in '10. Good luck all, be safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

It feels great to be back in a tree! Got on stand at 3:30 had a shooter 8 point walk 60 yards from my stand and never got any closer, hopefully he is going to the bean field for a bite to eat and he decides to circle back around


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Buddwiser said:


> 1st......dsconnell..what a great idea for a thread.
> 
> 2nd......great posts from everyone
> 
> 3rd.......after a many, many year self-imposed hiatus from deer hunting, rifle or bow, this thread has rekindled the desire to start up again. Thanks guys and gals for reminding me what I have missed. I'm going to break out the 30 year old compound and start shooting in my yard and hit the woods sometime before rifle season to scout for it and get some bow time in.


Hell Yes you will!! That is the best post on this thread yet!

I felt pretty darn good about it after Neal posted but that pails in comparison to your post and for this thread to give a man the desire to hit the woods after 30 years.. I know I didnt have much to do with it cause I have been sitting at the computer and chauffering kids to and from school all day but it sure makes me feel pretty good inside to see that!! 

I sincerely hope you get one this year but success or no success you have already won! :woohoo1:


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Great thread guys, you are killing me but also getting me super pumped for tomorrow. I'm stuck on a big bird in vegas right now, not going to get back to MI til midnight7, then heading up into the woods. Good luck everyone and thanks for sharing the next best thing to being in the stand to those of us who aren't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Had meetings this morning and blew out of work early. Got the yard done and have been in my climber since 3:00. Nothing but squirrels so far but it just feels deery out tonight. I am truly in my haappy place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

What a great thread! Keep the updates coming. I won't get back to Michigan until the middle of the month so I'll have to keep living vicariously through you guys. 

Wrong thread but the dog and I are going up to Wisconsin bird hunting in the morning so at least I'll get that itch scratched.

Good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

You guys have no clue how close I am to throwing my stuff in the truck and climbing in a stand right now!!!!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

So are we gonna start a new one eacb day cuz this is getting huge and its kind of a pain on a cellphone with 100 plus page threads.... it ios helping me sit still tho

Somethings sneaking up behind me

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

The sad thing is I pretty much know I have 0 chance of seeing or shooting a shooter but I really just want to post on this thread from the tree stand!! :lol:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

stndpenguin said:


> So are we gonna start a new one eacb day cuz this is getting huge and its kind of a pain on a cellphone with 100 plus page threads.... it ios helping me sit still tho
> 
> Somethings sneaking up behind me
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I will start a new one everyday!

Now put the droid down and get ready


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

I'm 25' up a white oak, dodging acorns.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm about 33 feet above the winter wheat and 20 feet above the corn. So far no deer, but did have a dozen turkeys pass thru

Sent via DroidX


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I can feel it... Within the hour someone is going to reply and will have just arrowed one and I swear I will jump out of my seat and yell for you!! Hell this is better than football.. I have anticipation just sitting here everytime a notification comes I think this is it!!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> I'm 25' up a white oak, dodging acorns.


Lets hope them deer arent dodging your arrows cause it sounds like you have the right spot for an early season sit!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Good Deal!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

jlcrss said:


> She crashed into a wood pile about a hundred yards away. I'm still in the tree debating if I should keep hunting or go recover her.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Taptalk.


Its still 64 degrees, I'd probably snag her quick if possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Man it is dead calm in southern ingham county not a lick of wind... I should be able to hear them a mile away coming through the thick...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

I seen a lot of action this am, sadly, everything was out of range except a few flat heads. 

Seen two mounters, along with countless spikes, 4pts, 6pts, and does everywhere. 

Currently in stand over looking hay in front of me, CRP field to my right, and directly behind me, endless amount of corn. Seen 6 hen turkeys and 3 flat heads going through the corn. 

Here's a pic from this am.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Use tapatalk, its picture thing is even easier than using the computer



Its raining a little in montcalm, 30 or so minutes until magic hour for this stand according to my camera

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

jlcrss said:


> DOE DOWN!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Taptalk.


 
Congratulations!

I am still sitting in my office stand, on the SW corner of Michigan and there is a front starting to work its way through. Starting to cloud up and the pressure feels like it is going to change. That might get them up and on their feet!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

SuperSeal110 said:


> I seen a lot of action this am, sadly, everything was out of range except a few flat heads.
> 
> Seen two mounters, along with countless spikes, 4pts, 6pts, and does everywhere.
> 
> ...


What is that a pic of? An eyeball? Wait nvm I see it. Pic through binos or something?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

8 point down! The G5 T3's are AWESOME! Tons of blood!


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

jackbrown53 said:


> 8 point down! The G5 T3's are AWESOME! Tons of blood!


Awesome!! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I was almost just taken out by a rouge acorn!! These things are deadly!! 

Congrats jackbrown!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats! I need to see a deer! This is not the opener I had expected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Great to be back out. Jumped one on the way 
in. Tuscola cty, dead calm at the moment
clouds overhead. Gotta go, primetime!


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Congrats jackbrown

Sent via DroidX


----------



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

Not sure how big I'm blind and forgot contacts and binocs  but about 150 yards away could just see a nice rack shining in the sun and a body
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> I was almost just taken out by a rouge acorn!! These things are deadly!!
> 
> Congrats jackbrown!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great job Jack brown!! Send some pics when you can!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

jackbrown53 said:


> 8 point down! The G5 T3's are AWESOME! Tons of blood!


Outstanding!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wooo! Congrats on the buck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Way to go! Get a pic posted!



jackbrown53 said:


> 8 point down! The G5 T3's are AWESOME! Tons of blood!




Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

just had 4 does come in but i think they winded me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

jackbrown53 said:


> 8 point down! The G5 T3's are AWESOME! Tons of blood!


Sweet!!


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Just testing my tapatalk for the am


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Congratulations to everyone that got one today. The doe I shot ran 75 yards and died, BEAUTIFUL. Anyway just got her hung up and now its Miller time.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

timberdoodle528 said:


> What if I arrow a squrriel? Will you jump up and yell for me then? Haha
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I wont because I did the same thing. I finally got bored enough and took one out. I usually bring a couple of game points with me for that very reason.


----------



## hicky40cmu (Oct 3, 2007)

Ended up seeing around 30 does tonight and not a single buck... It was a good night though. My buddy across the street said tonight was the most deer he had ever seen. 5 bucks and probably 55 does. We really need to get more aggressive on shooting some of the baldys.


----------



## Stix (Oct 10, 2008)

After missing the morning hunt and all the deer on the camera at 7:34 this am. I stared at this all day and was still pretty satisfied. Tho I think I fell to many trees and it grew in kinda thick :lol:


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Saw a doe and fawn, a 4 pt and 5pt. There is an 8 pt out there right now, needed him to show up 53 minutes ago. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rudy1975 (Sep 29, 2010)

I sat in the stand for most of the day, nothing but tomarrow is a different day.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, opening day is in the books. Great day out in the woods but not the day I had hoped for.

Only saw one deer all day, a small doe.

My brother in-law shot a doe this morning but we only found a very small amount of blood (two small spots). We lost blood in the cut canola field and walked the neighbors pines but found no more sign.

Calling for some rain tomorrow but it beats the pants off of being at work!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Still in my stand, cant see a damn thing cause it's too dark, J/K. Good luck to everyone else tommorrow.


----------



## Stix (Oct 10, 2008)

Of course weekend starts and rain both days here in Davisburg Bleh!!


----------



## ant1901 (May 12, 2007)

Stix said:


> Of course weekend starts and rain both days here in Davisburg Bleh!!


 
Ill be in davisburg in the am.....if its not raining to hard that is


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Over 12,000 hits on this thread and over 250 replies in less than 24 hours.. 

Steve - Is that some kind of record?

Great day everyone and thanks for the entertainment.. I will post a new thread now for tomorrows hunt and hope to contribute to some of the fun from the stand in the afternoon tomorrow!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure was hopin to see more pics of people walking up on their bucks.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I think Tapatalk owes Steve a huge $ bonus!




dsconnell said:


> Over 12,000 hits on this thread and over 250 replies in less than 24 hours..
> 
> Steve - Is that some kind of record?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I downloaded tapatalk but can't find out how to get msf attached? any help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walpy (Sep 21, 2008)

Rainin here  but im still gonna head out at 5:30 ish anyways, saw one doe openin mornin, with the rain and stand switch, im hopin i see somethin out there...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

can anyone download tapatalk? I have a blackberry..


----------



## dimescfh (Nov 11, 2008)

dsconnell said:


> can anyone download tapatalk? I have a blackberry..


There is a sticky on this forum about mobile uploads that has some info on tapatalk. i downloaded it for my droid but had to buy the full version, the free one didn't work right.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Here is my Doe from yesterday. I about had a heart attack dragging it out. 

Sent from my Droid using Taptalk.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice big doe! Raining hard here. Didn't go out this morning =(

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

She is a beast man! I thought you guys were supposed to be in shape  j/k buddy. Do you know if kris has been out? Think he lives in gr now. Would be a long drive for him now. Was just wondering. Hadn't talked to him in forever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh and where is sabre03... been texting him and he isn't answering. If its raining he probably. Chickened out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

HunterHawk said:


> I downloaded tapatalk but can't find out how to get msf attached? any help
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Search for michigan-sportsman, make sure you use the hyphen.


----------

